# Meta Größe S Sattelstütze ganz einfahren?



## olli1it (27. März 2018)

Hi habe mir vor kurzem ein gebrauchtes Meta 4 von 2016 gekauft, es ist die orginale Reverb mit 125 mm verbaut. Da ich die Sattelstütze aber fast ganz versenkt montieren müsste habe ich das Problem, dass die Reverb dann nicht mehr funktioniert. Wenn ich die Sattelstütze ca 4cm. herausenlasse funktioniert diese normal...  
Ist das beim S Rahmen normal?? Muss ich in diesem Fall eine 100mm Reverb einbauen??


----------



## 4Stroke (28. März 2018)

Nein da stimmt was anderes nicht.


olli1it schrieb:


> Hi habe mir vor kurzem ein gebrauchtes Meta 4 von 2016 gekauft, es ist die orginale Reverb mit 125 mm verbaut. Da ich die Sattelstütze aber fast ganz versenkt montieren müsste habe ich das Problem, dass die Reverb dann nicht mehr funktioniert. Wenn ich die Sattelstütze ca 4cm. herausenlasse funktioniert diese normal...
> Ist das beim S Rahmen normal?? Muss ich in diesem Fall eine 100mm Reverb einbauen??



Nein ist nicht normal.
- Klemmung zu fest?
- Leitung geknickt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olli1it (28. März 2018)

Hallo habe die Sattelstütze mal komplett herausgenommen, sie lässt sich nicht tiefer versenken das nach ca. 19,5 cm das Rohr vom Umlanklager ist und die Sattelstütze deshalb nicht weiter in den Rahmen versenkt werden kann. 
Werde mal versuchen so zu fahren anderfalls werde ich wohl um eine kürzere Reverb schauen müssen...
Nur damit ich mich richtig ausdrücke die versenkbare Sattelstütze kann komplett versenkt werden, ich müsste nur die ganze Sattelstütze tiefer einschieben können da meine beine leider nicht länger sind...


----------

